# Haunt Planners/Maps?



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Is there a map or some other resource out there somewhere so a person who plans to take a few days off for Halloween to visit haunts/attractions can plan a road trip or schedule themselves for local stuff?


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I guess that's a no...


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

If I want to look up locations on haunts/attractions I usually go to this website. http://www.hauntworld.com/haunted_houses.cfm Hope this helps?


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That's great, Joiseygal! Thank you.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

No problem glad I could help. I'm not sure if your located close to Jersey, but I went to Scream of Fields in PA. I have to say that is the best Halloween Attraction I have witnessed. I also heard the Headless Horseman in NY is suppose to be even better, but I haven't had an opportunity to see that one yet.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Also, try hauntedhouse.com Not sure how often they update it but it was pretty good.


----------

